# 2004 Buick Rendezvous LATCH weight limit



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Based on recommendations here, I just bought my sister a Nautilus for her about-to-be 4yo dd who she put in a HBB at 40#. My niece wasn't sitting properly, so I offered to get her a high limit harnessed seat.

I am going to bring it to them this week and want to make sure she installs it correctly. Problem is, I can't find the LATCH weight limit. Buick doesn't post owner guides older than 2007. I called them today and the rep said the owner guide doesn't list a weight limit. She also had no idea what LATCH meant, she kept asking me which latch I was inquiring about.







I asked her to email me a pdf of the owner guide and she told me they don't have email access in Customer "Support".

If they don't publish a limit, do I assume it's 48#? 40?

I've searched online but can't find either the owner guide or an answer to my question. Can anybody help?


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=102011

HTH! It would be a good idea for her to get familiar with how to install the seat with a seat belt as well, in case she is ever in the position where she would need to do so. I hear that the Nautilus is fairly easy to install with most seat belts.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks, I'll check that link.

I just called Buick back and after 15 minutes on hold they told me to call NHTSA!

My sister knows how to so a seatbelt install but this car is new to her and the first one she's had with LATCH. I figured if they have a 40# LATCH limit I wouldn't even bother showing her how to use it.

OK, read the link...I wonder where the poster got that info, considering Buick doesn't even have it! LOL


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

48#; LATCH in second row outboard positions; cannot LATCH in center of bench.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks. No offense, but where did you get that info? I may need to call Buick back and lay a little education on them. LOL


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a manual (LATCH manual, published by Safe Ride News) that compiles all the LATCH-related information for every car and every carseat on the market. They get the information directly from the companies. It's pretty dry reading, but comes in very handy at carseat checks.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Ah, thanks. There must be some way to get Buick this info (which they apparently already have) so their phone reps will have it handy. Off to email Buick...


----------

